# Your Hot Lure



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

What are your lures that are really working for you this year? 
I haven't gone in two weeks now do to....... well........I'm STUCK in the mill working 6 days a week!!! 

So far this year for me it has been:

1- POP-R..........best ever so far! Never caught A LOT fish on this before!
2- FLUKE.........very hot right now also.Amazing on what hits this.
3- W/C SPINNERBAIT ...........as always!...


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

1. White 1/2oz Spinnerbait
2. Roadrunners ranging in size from 1/16 to 1/4oz
3. Mann's Wakebait


----------



## barefoot boy (Mar 7, 2005)

So far:
Bleeding Bitsy jig /Powercraw trailer in green Pumpkin
Midnight Special spinnerbait.
Coffee tube in Green Pumpkin/Chartreuse tail
Yum Doozee Green Pumpkin
Yum Dinger Pumpkin/Chartreuse tail
Powerbait Heavy worm Green Pumpkin
Gulp Alive Emerald Shiner minnow on a drop shot rig
4" Bass pro squirmin' worm Electric motor oil on a drop shot rig
Gambler Swim blade Green Pumpkin
Mini Chatterfrog
Strike King Pure Poison white/gold
Caught a couple of bass on a Mack's Hummbait 1/4 oz silver and gold
Caught a couple of bass on a homemade bottle cap lure (Land Shark Lager cap)


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

ive been doing alot of bass fishing this year and my top 3 baits are.

1.Fluke-they have been hammering this bait all year long!
2.White Spinnerbait-same as the fluke tearing them up on it!
3.Chatter Bait-not catching alot but when u do there pigs!


----------



## basschaser1989 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Strike King Sunrise Sexy Shad - Model 3
2. Original Chatterbait - 1/4 oz. White
3. Zoom Baby Brush Hog - Green Pumpkin


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bandit 100 series:

Chrome/black
Mistake
Mad Cow-if my order would ever come in.

Chrome/black onto planerboards,25' 0f line released behind boards and trolled at 3 mph-Kicks Major Saugeye [email protected]@!!!!!!!

Mistake/chrome and black on the side rods.

Somedays one works and the other doesn't.Next day,the opposite-those darn saugeyes, LOL!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Buzzbait (black)
2. 4in. Tube Roadkill color
3. Any jig in greem pumpkin color and matching trailer.
4. 5in finesse worm.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

Strike King Red Eye Shad (sexy Shad color)
1/16th oz White rooster tail
Strike King Coffee Tubes (pumpking and watermelon)
3'' Rapala XRap (silver)
Rapala shallow runner 3'' (bluegill print)


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

AC Shiner http://www.acshiners.com/ is the best lure to ever come out of Ohio. It is also the best lure for smallmouth EVAH!!! Buy one. They ain't cheap but they are worth the money for river and stream smallies. I will swim or climb a tree just to get a chance to get that lure back.

Item #300 is what you want.


----------

